# Friends of Berthoud Pass Clinic dates 2009-2010 season



## Milo303

Great post! I want to do some backcountry but I don't want to do it much if I'm not educated about it, but I don't wanna pay hundreds to get fully educated. So you can see my problem..... This is perfect for me.


----------



## killclimbz

I highly recommend it. You'll pay less than $60 (membership + on snow) for the course. You do need to have a beacon, shovel, probe for the on snow day. I serve are a facilitator for FOBP, so you could end up in my clinic...


----------



## FLuiD

Wow awesome. I am definitely interested! Thanks for posting it so soon as my calendar is filling up already!!!!


----------



## killclimbz

I should clarify that the on snow day is just that. A day. So you only need to plan on either the 30th or 31st for the session.


----------



## fobp

Indeed!

Thanks for posting this so quick. The on-snow class will be held Jan 30th and 31st at Berthoud Pass and right now we are working on getting the classroom portion scheduled. At the moment it's looking like we'll do two nights each in Denver, Boulder, Golden and Winter Park and one night in Co Spgs. The first classroom will be in late October and the last in January.

We try to keep this course very affordable and rely on donations to make it happen, so we really appreciate the generous support you guys have shown us for the past six years.

Stay tuned here and check the website often.


----------



## Guest

This is going to be great, 
thanks for the info, 
so where can u get the beacon etc, I will need to either rent of get that stuff somehow.


----------



## killclimbz

You can rent a beacon, not sure if any place rents a beacon, shovel, and probe. You can get a quality shovel for around $50, just make sure it's a metal blade, not plastic. They are super handy to have anyway. Good for digging out your vehicle when it's stuck in the snow, digging kickers at the resort or in the bakcountry, and they also happen to be great for digging out your buddy if he's buried in an avalanche...

Probes cost about the same or a little more. Get one that is at least 240cm long. If you happen to travel out of state to place like Tahoe or the PNW and think you'll hit the backcountry there, get a 300cm probe. Nothing worse than having a probe that isn't long enough and needing it. 

You can rent beacons at Confluence Kayaks and the Wilderness Exchange in Denver. I believe the Bent Gate in Golden also rents beacons. The above there may rent an entire package (beacon, shovel, probe) but I don't think they do. The Telemark shop next to TBS Boards in Downieville rented beacons last season too. I can certainly understand not buying a beacon until you are sure this is something you want to get into. 

Patroller Supply gives a blanket discount to people I forward to them for avalanche gear. I believe it's 15% off and their prices tend to already be good. Being that you guys are in Denver, you could easily place your order and pick up the gear at their office and save on shipping. They do shovels, probes, and beacons.


----------



## Guest

thanks, just what I was looking for.


----------



## snowvols

Last year I rented from Confluence Kayaks and the guy there hooked up with a decent discount.


----------



## bravo_castle

KC which on snow day will you be apart of ?
I will attend this year. 

BTW: Patroller Supply rocks :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz

I don't know yet. I try to help out on the day they need it the most. I won't know that until we get a head count on how many people are attending on what days and how many facilitators are available for those days. It's not a problem to change your day if the one you planned on working is not the day I am there. Just show up on the other day. Also, though I have no problem having you in my group, there are some guys at FOBP that have a whole 'nother level of experience. Professional ski patrollers, guides, guru's. It wouldn't hurt to slide into one of their groups and get a different perspective. I generally take most if not all of the snowboarders out so you'd probably by default end up in my group. If you are interested in checking out some of the other guys I'll point you in the direction of some of the guys that I think would be good to hang with.


----------



## Guest

a quick question for you guys, Do i have to wear snowshoes, because they are soo slow, 
I normally dont use them that much, so when I do I always have trouble. 
I think the last time I looked into taking a avalanche class they wanted us to have some way to walk in deep snow. 
thanks.


----------



## killclimbz

You will probably need snowshoes. It's a good idea to have them. There should be a beaten path for you to follow so the shoeing shouldn't be that slow. Expect to have to climb 400-700 vertical. It all depends on where we can find a decent area to dig a pit with a bunch of people. Lot's of things to go over and it's pretty much all spent on snow analysis.


----------



## killclimbz

I have gotten the classroom dates and there has been a change for the on snow date. It's been pushed back a week because of the SIA retailer show in Denver. That's February 6-7. The sixth is Super Bowl Sunday, but most should be done with the course well in time to make it back to Denver or other locations before kickoff. My group was done by two last season. 

Sorry if the date change screws anyone up. If it becomes a serious issue, and you still want to do it, shoot me a PM. 

At the very least, take the time to attend one of the classroom dates. The sort of stuff you learn about can also help you identify and avoid problems that can and do happen inbounds from time to time. There were two inbounds avalanches at Vail last season.


----------



## fobp

That's Feb 6th and 7th.

We oughta make the Super Bowl kick-off no problem.


----------



## killclimbz

Just saw that. Changed them, thanks!


----------



## fobp

*Here's The Full Meal Deal*

Friends of Berthoud Pass is proud to continue our low cost, high quality avalanche awareness courses for the 2009-‘10 season. 

Bob Tomsky, aka 'Bobski', the former Berthoud Pass Ski Patrol Avalanche Training Director, will provide backcountry travelers with a classroom overview of avalanche awareness, avoidance, rescue and forecasting methods and skills. 

Topics such as route selection, hazard minimization, best practices, preparedness and terrain analysis will be covered in a 2 1/2 hour classroom presentation. 

Full-day on-snow sessions at Berthoud Pass will be conducted in February 2010. 

The course is open to the public with a $5 minimum donation. 

The class runs from 7:00pm until approximately 9:30pm. 

Contact Friends of Berthoud Pass at [email protected] with any questions.




October
28 – Avy Class, Colorado Springs, Gaylord Hall, CC Worner Center

November
6 – Powderwhore, Oriental Theater, 4335 w44th Avenue, Denver
10 – Avy Class, Boulder, HLMS 252, CU Campus
11 – Avy Class, Golden, Colorado School of Mines, Hill Hall 202
14 – CAIC benefit, Riverwalk, Breckenridge
18 – Avy Class, Boulder, EDUC 220, CU Campus
19 – Avy Class, Golden, Colorado School of Mines, Hill Hall 202

December
9 – Avy Class, Winter Park Pub
15 – Avy Class, Denver, Oriental Theater, 4335 w44th Ave

January
6 – Avy Class, Winter Park Pub
14 – Avy Class, Denver, Oriental Theater, 4335 w44th Ave

February
6/7 – On Snow Class, Berthoud Pass


----------



## killclimbz

Damn, I should have been looking at the Calendar. Did anyone make the School of Mines presentation last night? Looks like we are getting into the swing of the classes. Looks like the next one is Wednesday the 18th in Boulder. If you want to do the on snow days in February, make sure you make one of these!


----------



## killclimbz

For you west side dwellers. Avy class tomorrow night in Boulder and Thursday night in Golden. These are the last ones on that side of town. So make sure you go. It'll be worth you time to check it out.


----------



## killclimbz

Tonight is the Boulder class.


----------



## killclimbz

Golden tonight at the school of Mines.


----------



## Milo303

Dam I didn't know these were happening yet! I've got plans tonight... Gonna have to make a diff one


----------



## killclimbz

All the dates and locations are listed on page one of this thread.


----------



## killclimbz

The Winterpark Class is Wednesday night. There has been a change of venue for this one. It's now at the East Grand Firestation inbetween Winterpark and Fraser. Sorry about the last minute change. I just got the update this morning.


----------



## bravo_castle

I'll be at the 
12/15 – Avy Class, Oriental Theater.
Gonna try to talk Doc. Green into going as well.


----------



## killclimbz

Hey, I'll be at that one too! Maybe we should meet up before hand. 

Bobski is wanting all of the facilitators to attend one of his classes. I think he wants us to know what he goes over so we can cover it during the on snow day. So that is the one.

There are a couple of decent pubs in the area where we could meet up for a drink and some food before the class.


----------



## bravo_castle

killclimbz said:


> Hey, I'll be at that one too! Maybe we should meet up before hand.
> 
> Bobski is wanting all of the facilitators to attend one of his classes. I think he wants us to know what he goes over so we can cover it during the on snow day. So that is the one.
> 
> There are a couple of decent pubs in the area where we could meet up for a drink and some food before the class.



Sounds like a great idea. 
I'm not familiar with the area around the Oriental, where would you sugest we meet up ?


----------



## killclimbz

Patrick Carroll's is good bar with decent pub food. It's at 3963 Tennyson St, which is just a few blocks from the Oriental. I could probably meet yup there 5:30 ish I believe.


----------



## bravo_castle

killclimbz said:


> Patrick Carroll's is good bar with decent pub food. It's at 3963 Tennyson St, which is just a few blocks from the Oriental. I could probably meet yup there 5:30 ish I believe.



Cool, Patrick Carroll's at 17:30 it is. 
See you on Tuesday.


----------



## killclimbz

Tomorrow night is the class at the Oriental. For those in the Denver area this is the best one to attend. 

BC I am still planning on making it to Patrick Carroll's tomorrow night. Just have to tell the lady I am doing this.

Remember, you have to attend one of these to do the on snow day...


----------



## killclimbz

This Wednesday the 6th is the avy class at the Winterpark pub. I've finally been getting back out into the field again. I dug a few pits this past weekend and it is looking like this is going to be one of the worst seasons Colorado has experienced in a good long while snow stability wise. Maybe for the record book, not sure on that one. So this is a great time to learn how to travel safely in the back country. Lot's of fun to be had there, even in this sketchy year.


----------



## killclimbz

Well spring riding out here is fantastic.

It's the mid season winter snow pack that is going to be the problem. Pretty much what you theorized is what is happening here. Down at Monarch pass there is about a 3 foot layer of depth hoar to the ground. Buried under another 3 feet of snow. That is not going anywhere anytime soon. Around Bert on one aspect I found two hard slabs with a six inch layer of hoar inbetween them. Then another six inch hoar layer to the ground. Classic step down layer. This was on a more easterly facing slope, but I suspect the north facing layers are just as bad. This is a year to stay out of the alpine until the snow goes Isothermic and the freeze thaw cycle sets in.


----------



## killclimbz

Rutschblock one or two at Monarch Pass. The guy doing the rutschblock test really didn't know what he was doing as it turned out. We had a fairly large group and this guy was gung ho to be the tester. Then he proceeded to do everything wrong. The snow was bad enough though that I got enough data to know it sucked. 

At Bert the snow pack is much thinner. We could tell instantly that it was crap. We did isolate a small column and did a compression test. The first layer failed by the second tap from the wrist. The lower layer went by the third tap. In all just a whole bunch of red flags. We're going to be tree rats for awhile out here. The good news is the tree riding is pretty spectacular, so it'll be all good. I don't imagine I'll get into the alpine stuff until March at the earliest.

Needless to say, I should be able to find a lot of interesting things for my class to see this year.


----------



## killclimbz

Alright Denver Metro locals. This Thursday the 14th is your *last* chance! The avy class is at the Oriental theater starting at 7pm and scheduled to run until 9:30pm. It's a shitty snow year and the best snow definitely lies outside of the resort boundaries. It is also one of the most dangerous years I have seen. I've already had buddy take a ride. Good time to learn how to play the game safely. I'll be at this class, so if anyone wants to meet up before hand shoot me a PM.


----------



## linvillegorge

Son of a bitch! I've got to ref little league basketball on Thursday night.


----------



## mallrat

killclimbz said:


> This Wednesday the 6th is the avy class at *the Winterpark pub*. I've finally been getting back out into the field again. I dug a few pits this past weekend and it is looking like this is going to be one of the worst seasons Colorado has experienced in a good long while snow stability wise. Maybe for the record book, not sure on that one. So this is a great time to learn how to travel safely in the back country. Lot's of fun to be had there, even in this sketchy year.


Does Shanahan still own the Pub with Jeff and Pete? Jamal still working the door?


----------



## killclimbz

mallrat said:


> Does Shanahan still own the Pub with Jeff and Pete? Jamal still working the door?


I have no idea. I don't organize these class room sessions and was not at the one at the Pub.


----------

